
Google Container for Firefox - Garbage
https://github.com/containers-everywhere/contain-google
======
wodenokoto
Why do you need an add-on for facebook or google containers? Don't you just
open a container, login to facebook, open a different container, log into
google, and don't log into either in any other container?

~~~
CommieBobDole
Last time I checked, the site-specific container extensions (Facebook and
Google) had a "don't open anything except the target site in the container"
feature that appeared to be missing from the multi-account containers
extension.

I agree that the best solution would be to add that functionality to the base
extension rather than create a specific extension for every site people might
want to block.

------
unsignedint
You don't need to have separate "site specific container" to do this. You can
use Multi Account Containers[0] to configure any sites.

[0]: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/multi-
account...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/multi-account-
containers/)

~~~
sp332
It's not quite the same functionality. If you open Google in a regular
container and then click a link that goes to a different site, it will load
the new site in the same container. The Google container would open the new
site in a different container.

------
k_lander
Is there a chrome equivalent to this?

~~~
hhhhhjjb
The irony. You are asking if there is an extension that blocks the browsers
company from tracking you. I don’t think they would allow it on their web
store.

~~~
dcbadacd
Chromium extension then please.

